# Will the white race survive?



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoKl47nK04M&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Will the White Race Survive?&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

I know quite a few anti white racists here so can only imagine the garbage that this thread will attract...but for those of us that are actually concerned if people who look like us years from now will still be around this is a serious thing.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2011)

There is only one race: The human race.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Right. We are all equal....you should put your words to action. Try walking in an all black neighborhood at night see if you get out alive...I have lived in an all black neighborhood and I know what goes on.


----------



## Vast LWC (Jun 2, 2011)

Why would it matter whether future generations will "look like us"?

Besides, everyone will be some shade of tan eventually.  Learn to deal with it.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Right. We are all equal....you should put your words to action. Try walking in an all black neighborhood at night see if you get out alive...I have lived in an all black neighborhood and I know what goes on.



So did I.

And?


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

Asian lung cancer patient survival exceeds Caucasians' on multiple regimens


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Right. We are all equal....you should put your words to action. Try walking in an all black neighborhood at night see if you get out alive...I have lived in an all black neighborhood and I know what goes on.
> ...



And I was attacked weekly for being white harassed at school and on the school bus my stuff was stolen including my playstation and my fathers car.I had to take to carrying a weapon to insure my safety.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EU4cvmk44MQ&NR=1]YouTube - &#x202a;Race is More than Skin Color!&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-relations-racism/88429-disproportionate-criminal-behavior.html


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Asian lung cancer patient survival exceeds Caucasians' on multiple regimens



OK? Japan is one of the most homogeneous societies around they don't have to worry about their people mixing in large numbers with non Japanese...


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 2, 2011)

NASCAR will survive.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

Why is it that self-proclaimed liberals believe genetics and breed/race/ecotype can influence behavior _except_ when it comes to negroes?

Remember the libs' 'Pitbulls are genetically evil killing machine' threads?


----------



## Sheldon (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



Tissue?


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



So explaining what I meant is considered whining now? Actually it showed me the real nature of the negro in its animalistic Environment ...


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

IanC said:


> Back to the original topic.
> Here is one reason for racially disparate crime rates;
> 
> 
> ...


_




_


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Asian lung cancer patient survival exceeds Caucasians' on multiple regimens
> ...



Mixing whites and Japanese makes for some very pretty children.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

Vast LWC said:


> everyone will be some shade of tan eventually.  Learn to deal with it.


You better hope not. Homogeneity is weakness. Epistemology 101.

Also, one shade of tan can't fully thrive both in Panama and Sweden. There's a reason different populations have evolved different traits.


----------



## Sheldon (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



That's pretty weak.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



People are just a product of their environment. It doesn't matter what race they are.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Sheldon said:
> ...



Right. So you are saying if you take a white and moved him into a ghetto black neighborhood he would rob and sell drugs and kill people and if you moved a black into a nice white neighborhood he would stop doing those things? You are full of shit.


----------



## Steelplate (Jun 2, 2011)

I am white... I don't give a shit whether it survives.

I just hope that as the bloodlines mingle... that somehow, some way... Rap gets bred out of the population.


----------



## Steelplate (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



Overnight? no. Eventually? yes.


----------



## eots (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Will the White Race Survive?&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> I know quite a few anti white racists here so can only imagine the garbage that this thread will attract...but for those of us that are actually concerned if people who look like us years from now will still be around this is a serious thing.



your kinds toast cracker


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 2, 2011)

> Why is it that self-proclaimed liberals believe genetics and breed/race/ecotype can influence behavior except when it comes to negroes?
> 
> Remember the libs' 'Pitbulls are genetically evil killing machine' threads?



Anyone who self proclaims to be a liberal is an idiot to begin with. 

As to the OP  whats your plan for Caucasoid survival.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Bullshit. Blacks lived in white led countries in Africa and still did these things they were brought to the U.S. set free and have been given every opportunity and every hand out possible and yet they have done nothing with it..


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Why is it that self-proclaimed liberals believe genetics and breed/race/ecotype can influence behavior except when it comes to negroes?
> >
> > Remember the libs' 'Pitbulls are genetically evil killing machine' threads?
> 
> ...



Have as many children as possible can't replace the white's that are dying off if people won't produce more than 1 or 2 kids.
Educate the white population to this fact that would be a start.


----------



## Zona (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Right. We are all equal....you should put your words to action. Try walking in an all black neighborhood at night see if you get out alive...I have lived in an all black neighborhood and I know what goes on.



I lived in one for 20 years and I was fine.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Right. We are all equal....you should put your words to action. Try walking in an all black neighborhood at night see if you get out alive...I have lived in an all black neighborhood and I know what goes on.



Been there done that. Didnt have a problem


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Zona said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Right. We are all equal....you should put your words to action. Try walking in an all black neighborhood at night see if you get out alive...I have lived in an all black neighborhood and I know what goes on.
> ...



Did you listen to their music and befriend them aka turn into a wigger?I am guessing yes.


----------



## Zona (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Will the White Race Survive?&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> I know quite a few anti white racists here so can only imagine the garbage that this thread will attract...but for those of us that are actually concerned if people who look like us years from now will still be around this is a serious thing.



By the way, being a minority is not that bad. The only thing you will have to deal with that is negative is, when you get a good job, they will say its because of affirmative action....this stigma sucks.  Believe me, I know.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Right. We are all equal....you should put your words to action. Try walking in an all black neighborhood at night see if you get out alive...I have lived in an all black neighborhood and I know what goes on.



Try that in a full fledged biker neighborhood while looking "normal" and see what happens.


----------



## Sheldon (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



Anyone who lives in the real world will know who is the one full of shit here. Maybe you need to get out more.


----------



## Zona (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...


LIstening to rap and having black friends do not make you a "wigger" sir.  Every black person I personally know is at least middle class, own their homes and have wonderful family values.  

You?


----------



## Zona (Jun 2, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Right. We are all equal....you should put your words to action. Try walking in an all black neighborhood at night see if you get out alive...I have lived in an all black neighborhood and I know what goes on.
> ...



Or some area's in W. Virginia.  Or some deep deep southern towns.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Right. We are all equal....you should put your words to action. Try walking in an all black neighborhood at night see if you get out alive...I have lived in an all black neighborhood and I know what goes on.
> ...



I might also add, it helps if you don't hate black people.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Zona said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I am talking about ghetto neighborhoods not blacks who were given a help up by white men and racist policies and actually did something to help themselves.


----------



## Steelplate (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



I know... there are no White thieves or drug dealers, and there are no black upstanding citizens.

I hope your daughter marries outside your race... that would be so ironic.. In Fact, I hope she marries a modern day version of Malcom X and wears a turban. I bet you can't wait to get back to your little redneck militia group.. so don't let me hold you up.

You know what? Much like Radical Muslim Martyrs, when you die, you are going to find yourself in a place that you weren't expecting to be.

That is all I have to say to you... Do not expect another response from me... you now are on my ignore list.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Zona said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



I love West Virginia very pretty and white state.


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Jun 2, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Sheldon said:
> ...



Exactly. There's plenty of white trash out there, and plenty of black people who've contributed a lot (positively) to society. Colin Powell off the top of my head may be the most popular "political" figure in the nation, and I doubt he ever went around breaking into houses, or selling drugs.

I grew up in a upper-middle white neighborhood-where everybody was stuck up, and only a few would even wave to you when you'd pass on the street. The black family a few doors down, were the nicest people in the neighborhood-and it wasn't really that close.

It's all about how we're raised-and the environment is a huge factor and influence on us. It's more poverty vs affluence that dictates these behaviors-and not skin color.


----------



## Sheldon (Jun 2, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



Yeah self awareness probably isn't his strong suit.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



Stupidity is astounding.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

Negroes loathe education and lawfulness. Acting like anything more than a rabid babboon is 'acting white' and is not to be tolerated.



> The 15-year-old victim, who is black,  told cops the  altercation began at a nearby Macy's, where some in the  group taunted  her saying she had "nice things" and acts "white,"  according to court  papers filed Wednesday.


Video shows Seattle security guards 'observe & report' attack, but don't aid brutally beaten girl - New York Daily News


There's a reason successful negroes choose to live among whites and attempt to find a white woman and breed up.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.gifted.uconn.edu/siegle/r...telligence.pdf
http://www.udel.edu/educ/gottfredson...on-30years.pdf
Race, genes, and intelligence. (1) - By William Saletan - Slate Magazine
Racial Differences in Intelligence: What Mainstream Science Says.
http://psychology.uwo.ca/faculty/rushtonpdfs/PPPL1.pdf
Race differences in average IQ are largely genetic
Racial IQ Differences &#8211; Hammer Finally Drops « Guy White: Making Sense On Race


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 2, 2011)

Let's fast forward 100 years, there are no more "pure white" people.  What does the world look like? And how is it suffering as a result of this condition?

Help me understand.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Let's fast forward 100 years, there are no more "pure white" people.  What does the world look like? And how is it suffering as a result of this condition?
> 
> Help me understand.



There won't be a world left. It will all look like Africa does now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Actually it's rather mountainous and green. 
Just saying........


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I am talking about the racial make up of the state.  But yes it is very mountainous.


----------



## Avorysuds (Jun 2, 2011)

All I know is I'm a mut...


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

All that poverty... where'd they get the money for the gun?

It seems the 'poverty' statistics fail to account for all the money they get from selling crack


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 2, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> I am white... I don't give a shit whether it survives.
> 
> I just hope that as the bloodlines mingle... that somehow, some way...* Rap gets bred out of the population.*



you and me both Steel.....how Blacks (a big portion of them anyway) went from R&B to that crap is one of the mysteries of Mankind that will be discussed a thousand years from now.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



Yup.






Your kinda people........


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Always more ignorant morons where the rest came from. Enjoy the ignore list. You are #12


----------



## Mustang (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Will the White Race Survive?&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> I know quite a few anti white racists here so can only imagine the garbage that this thread will attract...but for those of us that are actually concerned if people who look like us years from now will still be around this is a serious thing.


 
How many White people are there in this country alone?  I don't know the exact number, but I know it's over a hundred million.  Barring any kind of nuclear conflagration, or an asteroid strike, or the sun going super nova (all of which would also kill people regardless of race), why should any rational person believe that the survival of White people is in doubt?


----------



## Tank (Jun 2, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Try that in a full fledged biker neighborhood while looking "normal" and see what happens.


A biker neighborhood 

Are there biker cities too?


----------



## Tank (Jun 2, 2011)

Mustang said:


> How many White people are there in this country alone?  I don't know the exact number, but I know it's over a hundred million.  Barring any kind of nuclear conflagration, or an asteroid strike, or the sun going super nova (all of which would also kill people regardless of race), why should any rational person believe that the survival of White people is in doubt?


In less then 30 years whites will be the minority in America, America will be a third world country


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tank said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Try that in a full fledged biker neighborhood while looking "normal" and see what happens.
> ...



Obviously your idea of neighborhood is somewhat truncated.  Wanna try again or do you prefer to appear stupid to everyone you meet?


----------



## Grace (Jun 2, 2011)

What, exactly is "white"?


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



Hahaha. This is the funniest post I've read in my short time on this board. To answer your question, no the white race will not survive. But you can co-opt another group's culture like you did the Aryans, ie Indians. Maybe you can claim the Nubian culture and start over, I'm sure they have some symbols you can corrupt.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Mustang said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - &#x202a;Will the White Race Survive?&#x202c;&rlm;
> ...



The rate of white's reproducing is getting lower and lower we are not reproducing enough the experts say by 2040 I believe it is now we will be a minority in this country. We are already a minority in Hawaii,Texas,New Mexico,And California.Brazil is not majority non white and France has many communities that are majority non white.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Grace said:


> What, exactly is "white"?



European American? Caucasian?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Bullshit. Blacks lived in white led countries in Africa and still did these things they were *brought to the U.S. set free* and have been given every opportunity and every hand out possible and yet they have done nothing with it..


they were?......who in the hell was those Black guys tending the White mans Cotton Fields.....Black Irish?....Real Dark Mexicans?......


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Let's fast forward 100 years, there are no more "pure white" people.  What does the world look like? And how is it suffering as a result of this condition?
> ...



Big Hoss - I want to follow you, because I have honestly never given this thought.

The world will look like Africa as in significantly land barren?  Socially repressed?  Significantly black?  Disease ridden?  Poverty stricken?

I'd like to know who is white today?  Russians? Swedes? Brits? Canadians? New Zealanders?

And will the West Indies, Asian and Middle Easteners allow the world to become Africa as well?  In other words "is it solely the white popuations' responsibility to stop this crisis?"  

There is no hidden agenda in my post.


----------



## Mustang (Jun 2, 2011)

Tank said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > How many White people are there in this country alone? I don't know the exact number, but I know it's over a hundred million. Barring any kind of nuclear conflagration, or an asteroid strike, or the sun going super nova (all of which would also kill people regardless of race), why should any rational person believe that the survival of White people is in doubt?
> ...


 
So, America can only be great if White people are in the majority?


----------



## Tank (Jun 2, 2011)

There is no such thing as a biker neighborhood


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



Only number 12?  Damn you mean I could have gotten on your list sooner??!!
Fuck!!


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



What is so funny about it? Actually if you had learned history you would know the ancient indo-aryans were white it was the mixing with the people in the lands they conquered that made them the brown the people there are now.Another fact for ya Ancient Egyptians were White.


----------



## Tank (Jun 2, 2011)

Grace said:


> What, exactly is "white"?


The girl in you're avatar


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit. Blacks lived in white led countries in Africa and still did these things they were *brought to the U.S. set free* and have been given every opportunity and every hand out possible and yet they have done nothing with it..
> ...



Should have put a comma between that there. They were set free were they not?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 2, 2011)

Zona said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Right. We are all equal....you should put your words to action. Try walking in an all black neighborhood at night see if you get out alive...I have lived in an all black neighborhood and I know what goes on.
> ...



yea but you did their Homework so they left you alone.....


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

Look at America in the 1950s, 20-30 years after the Eugenics movement was in full force- when the generation resulting from such efforts were the bulk of our military and work force.

Look at America today, 50 years past the 60's 'free love', 40 years after the neoleftists started advocating abortion as the easy and convenient alternative to responsibility, 30 years after someone taught Negroes how to make crack, and after repeated Amnesties for illegals and near-total non-enforcement of our southern border.

STD rates, Crime Rates, America's ranking on the Human Development Index, the American Education System's inability to compete internationally, rates of out-of-wedlock births...

The facts speak for themselves. Shamefully, the neoliberals refuse to let America learn from history.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tank said:


> There is no such thing as a biker neighborhood



No?  Okay, if you say so Einstein.  

BTW, they tracked down your brain, some squirrel thought is was an acorn and buried it.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

Grace said:


> What, exactly is "white"?


Nordic, Alpine, or  [Old Northern] Mediterranean stock, or some combination thereof.


----------



## Steelplate (Jun 2, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Look at America in the 1950s, 20-30 years after the Eugenics movement was in full force- when the generation resulting from such efforts were the bulk of our military and work force.
> 
> Look at America today, 50 years past the 60's 'free love', 40 years after the neoleftists started advocating abortion as the easy and convenient alternative to responsibility, 30 years after someone taught Negroes how to make crack, and after repeated Amnesties for illegals and near-total non-enforcement of our southern border.
> 
> ...



No... actually.. it's 30 years of Reaganomics that is the problem.


----------



## Tank (Jun 2, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > There is no such thing as a biker neighborhood
> ...


Go watch some more TV, A biker neighborhood


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



All of the above as far as what the world will look like. It has already started in England,U.S.,Canada,Russia.

White's would be from Russia and Europe and Australia. Asians might fight it because they have fought the mixing of their countries pretty well look at some of the immigration policies for Asian countries. The mid east will be wiped out with a nuclear war between Israel and the rest of the Arab nations. West Indies may be able to survive simple because most are islands and can continue to fish and keep agriculture going to survive well enough but as far as a modern society every being built again once white's are gone no it won't happen.There is proof that white's were in China and Egypt and India which is why the great periods these areas had was due to the White Population but mixing with the people they conquered slowly but surely destroyed the purity of the race there.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Mustang said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Are you willing to find out?Look at the towns and areas that are not majority white. Like Detroit?


----------



## eots (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



so ?


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm doing my part Hosser, 3 beautiful white kids. Planning on a 4th in a year and a fifth down the line! So that will be 5 white kids for the next generation! Can't say they will be conservatives, since my wife is pretty liberal.

Oh wait were Jewish! Scratch that we don't count as white. I guess that 5 kids in for the non-white side. Sorry!


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



Were the ancient Chinese white as well? Were Adam and Eve white? Was Jesus white? Is God white?

When was the "history" written? What year was the first book on "white indo-aryans" written?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Let's fast forward 100 years, there are no more "pure white" people.  What does the world look like? And how is it suffering as a result of this condition?
> ...



but....i thought the dreaded Latinos were taking over?....


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...


The Indo-Europeans (AKA Indo-Aryans, AKA Aryans) originated in the steppes of what is now Russian, descended from the third exodus from Africa. They then traveled north-west and settled at the southern shore of the Baltic before sweeping southward. They'd split into three groups, which would become the Nordic, Alpine, and Old Mediterranean stock. They would go as far south as Peria/Iran and then sweep as far east and modern India before intermarrying with the native populations to give rise to the ethnic groups we see today.

Depictions by those they conquered show that by the time they reached India, they had a master of chariots and warfare.

Y-Chromosome examination supports this, while mDNA shows that the native men pretty much disappeared and the conquers took the native women for themselves. This is a pattern that is seen time and again throughout human history.

See: The Journey of man; The Human Family Tree


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Chinese yes,I don't believe in the bible or its stories so can't help ya there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tank said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



I am watching TV, you're the star of this non-reality show.  Well, you and Little Dross that is.  
Actually reminds me of two amoebas trying to conjugate a verb.


----------



## Tank (Jun 2, 2011)

Mustang said:


> So, America can only be great if White people are in the majority?


If Mexico was majority white, Mexico would be as great as America.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 2, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Look at America in the 1950s, 20-30 years after the Eugenics movement was in full force- when the generation resulting from such efforts were the bulk of our military and work force.
> 
> Look at America today, 50 years past the 60's 'free love', 40 years after the neoleftists started advocating abortion as the easy and convenient alternative to responsibility, 30 years after someone taught Negroes how to make crack, and after repeated Amnesties for illegals and near-total non-enforcement of our southern border.
> 
> ...



From what little I've read of your posts JB, this is a topic of serious interest and academia.  If I read you correctly, if every race just stayed to themselves and their areas the world (America) would be a better place.  Is this the simplified bottom line?


----------



## eots (Jun 2, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> I'm doing my part Hosser, 3 beautiful white kids. Planning on a 4th in a year and a fifth down the line! So that will be 5 white kids for the next generation! Can't say they will be conservatives, since my wife is pretty liberal.
> 
> Oh wait were Jewish! Scratch that we don't count as white. I guess that 5 kids in for the non-white side. Sorry!



and then there are those Italians breeding like Italians and there not really white either..


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


>


Inbreeding? Looks more like crystal meth.


----------



## Mustang (Jun 2, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Look at America in the 1950s, 20-30 years after the Eugenics movement was in full force- when the generation resulting from such efforts were the bulk of our military and work force.
> 
> Look at America today, 50 years past the 60's 'free love', 40 years after the neoleftists started advocating abortion as the easy and convenient alternative to responsibility, 30 years after someone taught Negroes how to make crack, and after repeated Amnesties for illegals and near-total non-enforcement of our southern border.
> 
> ...


 
Your theory has a fatal flaw.  (More than one, actually)

How can minorities be responsible for America's failure to compete internationally when many of the countries who are successfully competing with us now are, in fact, non White?

Another flawed aspect of your "theroy" is that you fail to take into account that there are external factors (such as lower labor costs in other countries, along with their increased spending on infrastructure) which are causing America to lose ground economically.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



In their case....... what's the difference?


----------



## Tank (Jun 2, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Is there a show about a "biker neighborhood? 

Could you tell us where a "biker neighborhood is?


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit. Blacks lived in white led countries in Africa and still did these things they were *brought to the U.S. set free* and have been given every opportunity and every hand out possible and yet they have done nothing with it..
> ...


1) Slavery was abolished how long ago?

2) There were black slaveholders

3) There were free blacks in the colonies


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Asian lung cancer patient survival exceeds Caucasians' on multiple regimens
> ...



It appears Japanese aren't mixing with each-other! 
Population decline worsening | The Japan Times Online

And if you think Asian boards don't like white boys you never been to CA!


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Tank said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > So, America can only be great if White people are in the majority?
> ...



Like it was when the French ruled it.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tank said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > So, America can only be great if White people are in the majority?
> ...



America is great because of the principles behind it's founding. Not the color of anyones skin. 

Freedom is an equal opportunity blessing.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 2, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Look at America in the 1950s, 20-30 years after the Eugenics movement was in full force- when the generation resulting from such efforts were the bulk of our military and work force.
> 
> Look at America today, 50 years past the 60's 'free love', 40 years after the neoleftists started advocating abortion as the easy and convenient alternative to responsibility, 30 years after someone taught Negroes how to make crack, and after repeated Amnesties for illegals and near-total non-enforcement of our southern border.
> 
> ...



I take it you support eugenics?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



I went a different way.

I learned to kick ass and make friends.

Never needed a gun.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Ancient Egyptians were White.


That's not accurate. They were mostly Northern Africans. Many (especially among the royal lines) also had Mediterranean and what we'd now call Middle Eastern blood.

They viewed the sub-saharans as an inferior race.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



The French ruled Mexico now?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Look at America in the 1950s, 20-30 years after the Eugenics movement was in full force- when the generation resulting from such efforts were the bulk of our military and work force.
> ...



No, He opposes abortion.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 2, 2011)

Tank said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > So, America can only be great if White people are in the majority?
> ...



Tank - I am going to have to ask you for the basis of the statement.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tank said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Obviously you're the one who watches too much TV, but please, continue your attempt at dismissiveness, all it shows is your stupidity, but then again that's all most here expect from you anyway.  Matter of fact I bet you're an inbred from the hills, you have my pity.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Hard to make friends with people who hate you because of the color of your skin and the way you talk etc etc.


----------



## Tank (Jun 2, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


Blacks and Hispanics haven't gotten the memo


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> White's would be from Russia and Europe and Australia.



1) There are many ethnic groups in Russia

2) Many in Southern Europe have Moorish blood

3) Whites (specifically Britain's rejects) were late arrivals to Australia


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



The French in Mexico: The Unhappy Tale of Archduke Maximilian


----------



## Tank (Jun 2, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Ya, and I live in a "biker neighborhood too


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Ancient Egyptian race controversy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mustang (Jun 2, 2011)

Tank said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > So, America can only be great if White people are in the majority?
> ...


 
That's a contention.  It's not a fact.

The country that's considered to be the wellspring of Democracy and deep philosophical thinking is Greece.  Stricktly speaking, Greeks are not White.

China, and Egypt, and the Arab world had a great civilizations when White Europeans were living in huts with their farm animals.

And let's not forget the Aztecs, Incans, and Mayans of the new world who were building pyramids centuries before White Europeans arrived in the new world.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 2, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


only pussies put people on"ignore"....."i dont like what you said....your on my ignore list".....that one dipshit had what 50 people on it?.....why even post....


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> I'm doing my part Hosser, 3 beautiful white kids. Planning on a 4th in a year and a fifth down the line! So that will be 5 white kids for the next generation! Can't say they will be conservatives, since my wife is pretty liberal.
> 
> Oh wait were Jewish! Scratch that we don't count as white. I guess that 5 kids in for the non-white side. Sorry!


Judaism is a religion, not a race.

Perhaps you meant you are Semitic? Where exactly Semites fit into the phylogenetic tree is debated, as there have been insufficient genetic studies. The region from whence Semites originate has seen much intermixing of Caucasoid and Mongoloid stocks, further serving to make a general statement difficult.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



Well the way it went for me was thus:

Got my ass kicked.
Learned to kick ass.
Kicked some asses.
Made friends.

But this was in the way back..when there was no one around to coddle you.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...


The modern Chinese are primarily descended from the second wave to leave Africa, if memory serves [I sometimes get the second and third waves mixed up]. The White races descended from the third, which did not travel as far east as the second before settling for a time and turning north-west.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



yea kinda reluctantly......and they were still treated like shit.....


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



Ah man.  They stole your Playstation?  

The humanity!

No wonder you are scarred.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



He is on the list because he can't use some common sense and post some legit argument for or against what I am saying so yeah on ignore. People want to start calling names and posting stupid shit like that on ignore they go so it doesn't screw up my thread.


----------



## eots (Jun 2, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm doing my part Hosser, 3 beautiful white kids. Planning on a 4th in a year and a fifth down the line! So that will be 5 white kids for the next generation! Can't say they will be conservatives, since my wife is pretty liberal.
> ...



oh ya tell that to sammy..oh wait...never mind

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3zKyTgfG5w]YouTube - &#x202a;Sammy Davis sings If I Were a Rich Man&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 2, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



Well if you post is true you have answered the OP's question. Every where the Indo-Europeans (AKA Indo-Aryans, AKA Aryans) go and intermarry they disappear, Persia/Iran, India, etc. It's just a matter of time and poof you are gone.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

(source)


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm doing my part Hosser, 3 beautiful white kids. Planning on a 4th in a year and a fifth down the line! So that will be 5 white kids for the next generation! Can't say they will be conservatives, since my wife is pretty liberal.
> ...



BULLSHIT! Jews are a race.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

A simplified form of the same map (i think this one is older, from before further studies filled out the other map more)


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Are Jews a Race?

In the 1980s, the United States Supreme Court ruled that Jews are a race, at least for purposes of certain anti-discrimination laws. Their reasoning: at the time these laws were passed, people routinely spoke of the "Jewish race" or the "Italian race" as well as the "Negro race," so that is what the legislators intended to protect. 

Judaism: Race, Religion, or Ethnicity?


----------



## eots (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



oh ya tell that to sammy !


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3zKyTgfG5w]YouTube - &#x202a;Sammy Davis sings If I Were a Rich Man&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...




And White Boys return the affinity


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 2, 2011)

The white race is doomed

They don't breed enough


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

Tank said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/religion-and-ethics/169751-racial-studies-in-the-schools.html


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



How are Jews a race? What does a Jew look like? Are Muslims, Christians, Hindus, Buddhists a race?


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

White Civil Rights » The Jews Are a Race, Not a Religion

Hooked nose,thing lips,some have curly hair. If you have paid attention enough you can pick one out of a crowd real quick.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 2, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



he did not have a year in there did he JB.....he just said they were brought here and set free.....

and those free Blacks were still treated like shit from people like you and BIG Hoss....Free?.....i guess you can say that.....they maybe did not think so....


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Damn didn't realize I was so old. Hmm


----------



## Tank (Jun 2, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> The white race is doomed
> 
> They don't breed enough


They breed enough, just that other races have litters


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tank said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Ya know we used to have neighborhoods called trailer parks, yup, they're still called neighborhoods, where at least 80% of most were made up of outlaw bikers.  Most of the bikers have moved west to other existing trailer parks when the local ones were closed down.  So, do you still wish to persist in displaying your complete lack of intelligence and persist in your complete affirmation of stupidity?  I'm going to hazard a guess as to the latter, you haven't disappointed yet.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


and you probably did their homework like Zona.....


----------



## eots (Jun 2, 2011)

they look just like these people...they all look alike to me


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sHIb086qbY]YouTube - &#x202a;Famous Jewish People&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


No, they're a religion with racist views [only Semites can be 'true' Jews]. Similarly, the KKK is not a race, but a group which claims that being a member of a given race is a necessary prerequisite for inclusion [only Whites can be Klansmen].

In the case of Judaism, this is rooted in the history of the religion's founding and the genocides they carried out in conquering the 'promised land'.

The concept of Judaism as a race is nothing more than useful fiction used by Zionists to label anyone who opposed zionism as 'antisemitic' and by propagandists to manipulate feeble-minded useful idiots like yourself.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Tank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The white race is doomed
> ...



No for once RW is correct. Whites need more than 1 or 2 kids per couple. Thankfully my brother has 5 white children I have 2 already my mother had 5 my grandmothers had 3 and 4 respectfully.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



We will just to agree to disagree here.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> White Civil Rights » The Jews Are a Race, Not a Religion
> 
> Hooked nose,thing lips,some have curly hair. If you have paid attention enough you can pick one out of a crowd real quick.


Not all Semites are Jews.

Likewise, not all Whites are Christians.

I know, it's too complicated for your feeble mind.


----------



## eots (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



good maybe they will breed with some people of color and give you beautiful grandchildren


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



maybe if you stop acting like a fucking bigot you would have people discussing this with you reasonably....and some of the shit your posting is pretty dam stupid to Hoss....make yourself no. 13.......


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> White Civil Rights » The Jews Are a Race, Not a Religion
> 
> Hooked nose,thing lips,some have curly hair. If you have paid attention enough you can pick one out of a crowd real quick.



Ever hear of Sephardi, Mizrahi or Maghrebi Jews?


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 2, 2011)

Who have been the greatest white contributors to society?  If you could name five throughout history.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

eots said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



That happens they mine as well forget me and my number and address they will be about as welcome as a stranger would be in my home.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...




You know why I love people like you and Tank?


You serve as a reminder


that the Lower Tenth


includes the refuse of races 


Image Archive on the American Eugenics Movement


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > White Civil Rights » The Jews Are a Race, Not a Religion
> ...



Yep.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

This oughta fuck Hoss's day up

Ashkenazi intelligence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Tell that to have my extended family that are good Christians! 

Also if it was up to me we would be good Christians. Jesus is a good example to follow, but I'm married to a Jewish woman to its not up to me!


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Who have been the greatest white contributors to society?  If you could name five throughout history.



IMO

George Washington
Adolf Hitler
Andrew Johnson
David Duke
Robert Mathews

There are way more than 5 I admire but this is the ones I admire the most.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



Do they look like Russian, polish, German or other European Jews?


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Some do look European but acknowledge they are jewish first.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

Jews served in Hitler's army.

I don't doubt they would have rejected Hoss on the grounds that he's too stupid to make a decent soldier.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Who have been the greatest white contributors to society?  If you could name five throughout history.
> ...



Big Hoss - although I thanked you for the response, I need to point out that these men are of contemporary society in comparison to the history of the world.  Is there no great white contributor of ancient societies?


----------



## Zona (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



I am a black guy who grew up in west ...deep west philly.  White men helped me get out?  Are you saying every single black person I know who are not living in the ghetto got help from "white men"?  Really?

Did a white man help every white person who grew up poor and are doing well now?


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 2, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



JB and Big Hoss need to get a room! You're suck a cute couple together!


----------



## Zona (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



We get it, your a troll.  AGAIN, WE GET IT, YOUR A TROLL.


----------



## Lars (Jun 2, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> There is only one race: The human race.



There is only one breed, the dog breed. The Poodle and Golden Retriever are just social constructs.

Ok, besides the joking, yes, racial classifications are social constructs, but genetic differences are objective realities. It is just a question of how we choose to classify those genetic differences. It is kind of like with the colors in the hue, yes we could call red blue and blue red, but we have decided to classify the difference in color as we have.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 2, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Who have been the greatest white contributors to society?  If you could name five throughout history.



Too hard to name just 5 great Americans

George Washington (won the Revoluntary War, Great President and Kept the Young Nation together), 
Albert Einstein (perhaps the best scientist in history), 
MLK (his non-violence and leadership help a torn nation move fifty steps forward), 
Thomas Edison (discovered the light bulb amongst other things), 
Alexander Graham Bell (invested the telephone), 
Henry Ford (created the Model T that led to the boom of the automobile), 
James Watson (discovered DNA), 
Bill Gates (got us the computer age), 
Wright Brother (got us Airplanes), 
Lincoln (Kept the nation together and ended slavery), 
Alexander Hamilton (Industrialized America), 
General Patton (The US General behind us winning WW II)
Adam Smith (Brought us the concept of Capitalism and the free market that made this country great)
Ben Franklin (Great diplomat and help find electricity),
James Madison (wrote the bill of rights),
Ronald Reagan (Defeated the Evil Empire and bought us Reagonimics)
Herman Cain (He will be the next President and the man to lead America back to the economic giant we should be)


----------



## Tank (Jun 2, 2011)

The White race has crossed seas, harnessed rivers, carved mountains, tamed deserts, and colonized the most barren icefields. It has been responsible for the invention of the printing press, cement, the harnessing of electricity, flight, rocketry, astronomy, the telescope, space travel, firearms, the transistor, radio, television, the telephone, the lightbulb, photography, motion pictures, the phonograph, the electric battery, the automobile, the steam engine, railroad transportation, the microscope, computers, and millions of other technological miracles. It has discovered countless medical advances, incredible applications, scientific progress, etc. Its members have included such greats as Socrates, Aristotle, Plato, Homer, Tacitus, Julius Ceaser, Napoleon, William the Conqueror, Marco Polo, Washington, Jefferson, Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Magellan, Columbus, Cabot, Edison, GrahamBell, Pasteur, Leeuwenhoek, Mendel, Darwin, Newton, Galileo, Watt, Ford, Luther, Devinci, Poe, Tennyson, and thousands upon thousands of other notable achievers.


----------



## poet (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> OP
> 
> I know quite a few anti white racists here so can only imagine the garbage that this thread will attract...but for those of us that are actually concerned if people who look like us years from now will still be around this is a serious thing.



Gross. No one is anti-white, that I know of. I, along with quite a few others are "anti-white racists". Apparently, whites are fastly approaching being the "new minority" as Hispanics and Asians seem to be dominating, at least in "numbers". 
That you could post a video of KKK'er, David Duke, alerts everyone to your makeup and agenda. I"m black, and have mixed race cousins (Russian/black, Dutch/black, Italian/black, Irish/black). I'm confident that it's the wave of the future...homogeny, much to your chagrin.


----------



## poet (Jun 2, 2011)

Tank said:


> The White race has crossed seas, harnessed rivers, carved mountains, tamed deserts, and colonized the most barren icefields. It has been responsible for the invention of the printing press, cement, the harnessing of electricity, flight, rocketry, astronomy, the telescope, space travel, firearms, the transistor, radio, television, the telephone, the lightbulb, photography, motion pictures, the phonograph, the electric battery, the automobile, the steam engine, railroad transportation, the microscope, computers, and millions of other technological miracles. It has discovered countless medical advances, incredible applications, scientific progress, etc. Its members have included such greats as Socrates, Aristotle, Plato, Homer, Tacitus, Julius Ceaser, Napoleon, William the Conqueror, Marco Polo, Washington, Jefferson, Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Magellan, Columbus, Cabot, Edison, GrahamBell, Pasteur, Leeuwenhoek, Mendel, Darwin, Newton, Galileo, Watt, Ford, Luther, Devinci, Poe, Tennyson, and thousands upon thousands of other notable achievers.



And? So? I guess that makes the white race better than other races who have contributed equally, if not moreso, to humanity?


----------



## eots (Jun 2, 2011)

Maybe if we have sex with as many woman of color as possible..we can breed into one race of superhumans...its evolution baby


----------



## eots (Jun 2, 2011)

Can you imagine a race of people that can invent technology,sing and dance and keep a proper accounting...we could rule the world


----------



## Tank (Jun 2, 2011)

poet said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > The White race has crossed seas, harnessed rivers, carved mountains, tamed deserts, and colonized the most barren icefields. It has been responsible for the invention of the printing press, cement, the harnessing of electricity, flight, rocketry, astronomy, the telescope, space travel, firearms, the transistor, radio, television, the telephone, the lightbulb, photography, motion pictures, the phonograph, the electric battery, the automobile, the steam engine, railroad transportation, the microscope, computers, and millions of other technological miracles. It has discovered countless medical advances, incredible applications, scientific progress, etc. Its members have included such greats as Socrates, Aristotle, Plato, Homer, Tacitus, Julius Ceaser, Napoleon, William the Conqueror, Marco Polo, Washington, Jefferson, Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Magellan, Columbus, Cabot, Edison, GrahamBell, Pasteur, Leeuwenhoek, Mendel, Darwin, Newton, Galileo, Watt, Ford, Luther, Devinci, Poe, Tennyson, and thousands upon thousands of other notable achievers.
> ...



Nobody is trying to migrate to the colored peoples areas of the world.


----------



## Polk (Jun 2, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Right. We are all equal....you should put your words to action. Try walking in an all black neighborhood at night see if you get out alive...I have lived in an all black neighborhood and I know what goes on.
> ...



Probably because you didn't walk around with a white hood on.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 2, 2011)

poet said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > The White race has crossed seas, harnessed rivers, carved mountains, tamed deserts, and colonized the most barren icefields. It has been responsible for the invention of the printing press, cement, the harnessing of electricity, flight, rocketry, astronomy, the telescope, space travel, firearms, the transistor, radio, television, the telephone, the lightbulb, photography, motion pictures, the phonograph, the electric battery, the automobile, the steam engine, railroad transportation, the microscope, computers, and millions of other technological miracles. It has discovered countless medical advances, incredible applications, scientific progress, etc. Its members have included such greats as Socrates, Aristotle, Plato, Homer, Tacitus, Julius Ceaser, Napoleon, William the Conqueror, Marco Polo, Washington, Jefferson, Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Magellan, Columbus, Cabot, Edison, GrahamBell, Pasteur, Leeuwenhoek, Mendel, Darwin, Newton, Galileo, Watt, Ford, Luther, Devinci, Poe, Tennyson, and thousands upon thousands of other notable achievers.
> ...



Poet - good question.  Who and what are the most significant contributions of non-white people?


----------



## Polk (Jun 2, 2011)

Also, to answer the OP's question, of course the "white race" will survive. He won't like it though, as it'll happen because the definition of white will expand to include groups he/she doesn't consider white today.


----------



## eots (Jun 2, 2011)

Tank said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Well so not much since we stole their land...


----------



## poet (Jun 2, 2011)

Tank said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Really? Then what was the European colonization of Africa all about? Ever hear of apartheid? The only big reserves of gold and diamonds and precious stones left is in Africa...being controlled by Israel. Ooops.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tank said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



No, we already did that.


----------



## poet (Jun 2, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



I'm sorry, but that bit of info is easily Google'd. I don't have the time to list all the many...but trust, the list is long, and noteworthy.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 2, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki Cannoli said:
> ...



Oh there is I just am more interested in the past few 100 years or so.

Plato
Martin Luther
Socrates
Charles Darwin 
Voltaire
Van Gogh he is my favorite artist.

All men I enjoy to read about and read what they wrote


----------



## William Joyce (Jun 2, 2011)

The question of whether my race will survive has pretty much consumed me for the past decade of my life.

The answer lies with the white race itself.  DOES IT WANT TO SURVIVE?

If yes, then you better believe it will survive.

If no, then it won't.

Deep down, whites still have some fight left in them, but right now, even talking about this issue is the biggest taboo going.  Who set that up, anyway?  Hmmm...   But think about that, folks.  The most important possible issue -- our race's survival -- is too much of a hot topic for TV, for radio, for the office, the newspaper, you name it.  I bring it up around family, and some of them freak out.

Wow.  That's weird.  I'm trying to discuss whether whites should survive, and the reactions are...

1) There's no such thing as white people (really?  How do they do affirmative action?)

2) God made us all equal.  (Not really.  Just look around!)

3) Who cares if whites survive?  We're bad and non-whites are good (who believes this nonsense?  You're yelling at me for being "racist" but you say your OWN RACE is "bad"?  Did you learn that in college?)

4) It's just inevitable that we'll die off because other races are replacing us (really?  that's why you're not having children?  What a loser attitude!)

*Whites wanting to survive is as natural as a single person wanting to survive -- and nobody thinks that's weird.  Whites are genetically similar and related, like an extended family -- and nobody thinks it's weird that you want your family to survive, right?*

Anyway, great topic.  I hope the white race DOES survive, but whites need to wake up for that to happen.

And...   the few whites bravely stepping forward to talk about this are not alone.  If you're interested, PM me and I'll send some links for journals, groups, etc. that are interested in this issue.


----------



## Polk (Jun 2, 2011)

You guys must have really meaningless lives.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> The question of whether my race will survive has pretty much consumed me for the past decade of my life.
> 
> The answer lies with the white race itself.  DOES IT WANT TO SURVIVE?
> 
> ...



Ya know, you can get help for that phobia.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 2, 2011)

poet said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



Survey says "bzzzzzz".   I don't agee with the premiss of the OP, but at least he is answering.

ETA: and i am learning a new perspective


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> George Washington (won the Revoluntary War,


When was this?


> Albert Einstein


Henri Poincaré?


> MLK


Was a racist who advocated institutionalized racism



> Thomas Edison


Joseph Swan,  Nikola Tesla, Warren de la Rueo, and Frederick de Moleyns all had  working light bulbs before Edison showed up.

Heinrich Goebel tried to sell his patent to Edison, bu Edison stole it.

Alexander Graham Bell (invested the telephone), 
Ho, he didn't. He stole it from Antonio Meucci. 


> Henry Ford


Was a Nazi sympathizer who did all he could to help make the Nazi genocide possible, including bankrolling Hitler. He was awarded this






to show the Nazis' appreciation

The International Jew



> Bill Gates


One of the leaders in today's eugenics and mass sterilization movement.

Also, his story is bullshit



> (got us the computer age), fd


Really? There were no computers before Gates? Gates invented the transistor? The silicone chip?





> Wright Brother (got us Airplanes),


Gustave Whitehead?

I think you get the point. You need to look again at all those you listed and stop parroting the bullshit you were fed in government school.


----------



## eots (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



in the human story a hundred years is like a day


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

Tank said:


> The White race has crossed seas, harnessed rivers, carved mountains, tamed deserts, and colonized the most barren icefields. It has been responsible for the invention of the printing press, cement, the harnessing of electricity, flight, rocketry, astronomy, the telescope, space travel, firearms, the transistor, radio, television, the telephone, the lightbulb, photography, motion pictures, the phonograph, the electric battery, the automobile, the steam engine, railroad transportation, the microscope, computers, and millions of other technological miracles. It has discovered countless medical advances, incredible applications, scientific progress, etc. Its members have included such greats as Socrates, Aristotle, Plato, Homer, Tacitus, Julius Ceaser, Napoleon, William the Conqueror, Marco Polo, Washington, Jefferson, Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Magellan, Columbus, Cabot, Edison, GrahamBell, Pasteur, Leeuwenhoek, Mendel, Darwin, Newton, Galileo, Watt, Ford, Luther, Devinci, Poe, Tennyson, and thousands upon thousands of other notable achievers.


The real question is this: What have _you_ done to be proud of?


----------



## eots (Jun 2, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uvUZbUwOiA]YouTube - &#x202a;White baby born to black parents (not albino)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

eots said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;White baby born to black parents (not albino)&#x202c;&rlm;


So your point is that there are dominant and submissive genes that can get passed on?


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 2, 2011)

eots said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Black and white twins born for the second time in the same family!&#x202c;&rlm;


1:00

Your video says DNA can determine your racial mix from among the four major races.

Proof positive that race is biological reality.


----------



## eots (Jun 2, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - &#x202a;White baby born to black parents (not albino)&#x202c;&rlm;
> ...



uh sure...but mostly it is that children are cool and good reminders its not about color


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 3, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



You never lived in a black neighborhood you lying piece of shit.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 3, 2011)

Tank said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > So, America can only be great if White people are in the majority?
> ...



Your assuming all countries with a white majority have a high quality of life, have you ever been to Albania? the Ukraine? Tazikstan? those people are white and those countries are shit holes.


----------



## Tank (Jun 3, 2011)

These Countries Have The Best Quality Of Life In The World


----------



## poet (Jun 3, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Oops. Not to mention, Greece is in a free fall.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 3, 2011)

Tank said:


> These Countries Have The Best Quality Of Life In The World



Those are some very nice countries on that list however you shouldn't just assume just because a country is predominantly white that it is nice, like I said places like Albania, Ukraine, Georgia etc are shitholes, even Russia has parts of their country that resemble third world conditions.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 3, 2011)

poet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Greece is a nice country however they are definently going through some problems right now.


----------



## Tank (Jun 3, 2011)

Even the worst white country is far better then the best black country.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 3, 2011)

Tank said:


> Even the worst white country is far better then the best black country.



I don't know if thats true, we would have to list the 2 countries and compare, have you been to Eastern Europe Tank? most of those countries are shit holes and prostitution and crime are rampant.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jun 3, 2011)

No, the white race will not survive. Some of the white race may survive, but they will have to move underground, aka THX1138. White people continue to create to many enemies on the surface of the Earth
and will be targeted for extermination at some point in the future.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 3, 2011)

Aren't you fuckers listening?  The mean black people stole his fucking playstation!!!!  Does that mean nothing to you guys?  How can you be so heartless?  Of course he is a racist.  THEY STOLE THE BOY'S PLAYSTATION!


----------



## eots (Jun 3, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> Aren't you fuckers listening?  The mean black people stole his fucking playstation!!!!  Does that mean nothing to you guys?  How can you be so heartless?  Of course he is a racist.  THEY STOLE THE BOY'S PLAYSTATION!



that does change everything


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 3, 2011)

eots said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't you fuckers listening?  The mean black people stole his fucking playstation!!!!  Does that mean nothing to you guys?  How can you be so heartless?  Of course he is a racist.  THEY STOLE THE BOY'S PLAYSTATION!
> ...



That playstation really tied the room together.  Did it not?


----------



## eots (Jun 3, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



it makes me want to go to my window and scream out the n-word


----------



## Tank (Jun 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6AXKDnqLqc&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Monkey Steals SunGlases&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 3, 2011)

eots said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Nintendo?


----------



## eots (Jun 3, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



exactly


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm sure in some inbred country of the world the "white race (trash)" will survive.


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

Inbreeding make a race of people all look the same, like black people.


----------



## Samson (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> Inbreeding make a race of people all look the same, like black people.



I'm gonna take a wild guess: 

You are the product and therefore expert about "Inbreeding?"


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm not black


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> I'm not black



Your loss.


----------



## poet (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> Inbreeding make a race of people all look the same, like black people.



Excuse me? Are you stupid or what? Black people do not all look alike. We span the color spectrum, from white as you (must be) to blue black, and everything in between.

What is meant by inbreeding is marrying or producing offspring between closely related members (family), which is what Appalachia is famous for...you know, the Hatfields and the McCoys fame. Ahem.


----------



## poet (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> I'm not black



Neither are the inbred.


----------



## hvywgt250 (Jun 4, 2011)

KSigMason said:


> I'm sure in some inbred country of the world the "white race (trash)" will survive.


       And your from where ASSHOLE....Iraq.....60% of all marriages are blood related..
  Statistical research on Arabic countries shows that up to 34 percent of all marriages in Algiers are consanguine (blood related), 46 percent in Bahrain, 33 percent in Egypt, 80 percent in Nubia (southern area in Egypt), 60 percent in Iraq, 64 percent in Jordan, 64 percent in Kuwait, 42 percent in Lebanon, 48 percent in Libya, 47 percent in Mauritania, 54 percent in Qatar, 67 percent in Saudi Arabia, 63 percent in Sudan, 40 percent in Syria, 39 percent in Tunisia, 54 percent in the United Arabic Emirates and 45 percent in Yemen (Reproductive Health Journal, 2009 Consanguinity and reproductive health among Arabs.). A large part of inbred Muslims are born from parents who are themselves inbred - which increase the risks of negative mental and physical consequenses


----------



## Tank (Jun 4, 2011)

How could a race that has blond, red, black, brown hair colors and green, blue, black, brown eye colors, be a race of inbreds?


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > How many White people are there in this country alone?  I don't know the exact number, but I know it's over a hundred million.  Barring any kind of nuclear conflagration, or an asteroid strike, or the sun going super nova (all of which would also kill people regardless of race), why should any rational person believe that the survival of White people is in doubt?
> ...



This is misleading, what it really means is that whites will not be more numerous than all others combined.  There would still be more whites than any other single race.


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 5, 2011)

hvywgt250 said:


> And your from where ASSHOLE....Iraq.....60% of all marriages are blood related.
> Statistical research on Arabic countries shows that up to 34 percent of all marriages in Algiers are consanguine (blood related), 46 percent in Bahrain, 33 percent in Egypt, 80 percent in Nubia (southern area in Egypt), 60 percent in Iraq, 64 percent in Jordan, 64 percent in Kuwait, 42 percent in Lebanon, 48 percent in Libya, 47 percent in Mauritania, 54 percent in Qatar, 67 percent in Saudi Arabia, 63 percent in Sudan, 40 percent in Syria, 39 percent in Tunisia, 54 percent in the United Arabic Emirates and 45 percent in Yemen (Reproductive Health Journal, 2009 Consanguinity and reproductive health among Arabs.). A large part of inbred Muslims are born from parents who are themselves inbred - which increase the risks of negative mental and physical consequenses


Really, you think I choose to live here?  I'm currently deployed to the country with the Army in support of Operation New Dawn.  Normally I'm found in Boise, ID.  I'm as white as one can get and I'm Christian, not Muslim.

Man, did I strike a nerve or something?


----------



## Wingsofwind (Jun 6, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



U.S. Census Bureau is predicting that Whites (non Hispanics) would become the minority in the year 2050. 

I think it will happen sooner than that seeing as more and more couples are multiracial than they were when the Census made their prediction.


----------



## eots (Jun 6, 2011)

Wingsofwind said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...




*never tell me the odds !!!*

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rnyWNoFb58]YouTube - &#x202a;The Asteroid Field&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Inbreeding make a race of people all look the same, like black people.
> ...


.............and the snaggle toothed inbreds in the Unknighted KingDumb.
Appalachia is most famous for it's republicans.


----------



## Tank (Jun 6, 2011)

poet said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Inbreeding make a race of people all look the same, like black people.
> ...


Blue?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2011)

I want the white race to survive, white women are beautiful and I don't want them going anywhere.


----------



## José (Jun 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I want the white race to survive, white women are beautiful and I don't want them going anywhere.



But that's the whole dilemma, Gravity.

For the white race/white women to survive people like you and me have to keep their ***** far away from them.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2011)

José;3725530 said:
			
		

> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I want the white race to survive, white women are beautiful and I don't want them going anywhere.
> ...



Sheesh thats going to be hard Jose, I love me some white womenz.


----------



## José (Jun 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> José;3725530 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell me about it.


----------



## José (Jun 6, 2011)

Well... I don't know about the white race but Gloria says she will.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tth-8wA3PdY]YouTube - &#x202a;I will survive - Gloria Gaynor&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2011)

José;3725564 said:
			
		

> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > José;3725530 said:
> ...



I am feeling Amber Rose for some reason, although she is mixed with other things besides white.











And my favorite one, Scarlet Johannsen is just gorgeous!


----------



## Zona (Jun 6, 2011)

Amber Rose has a beautiful face and her body goes up and down.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2011)

Zona said:


> Amber Rose has a beautiful face and her body goes up and down.



Its strange I just thought she was alright at first but as I started to look at more and more of her pics I started becoming more attracted to her, her body is bananas, Wiz Khalifa is a lucky man.


----------



## Zona (Jun 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Amber Rose has a beautiful face and her body goes up and down.
> ...



Got a buddy who says he doesnt like her because.....she was a stripper. 


So.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 6, 2011)

Zona said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Wow that doesn't bother me at all, wish I could have gotten one of them lap dances.


----------



## Wingsofwind (Jun 6, 2011)

José;3725530 said:
			
		

> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I want the white race to survive, white women are beautiful and I don't want them going anywhere.
> ...



Practice what you preach. 

However, I do not think you will.


----------



## José (Jun 8, 2011)

Wingsofwind said:


> José;3725530 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, Wings.    

You see, this is the most excruciating dilemma of my life.

I have a lifelong fascination with pale milky skin, blonde/red hair, blue/green eyes, freckles, etc. A truckload of "Marias" are not worth Nicole's armpit hair, in my book, so of course I want the white race to survive as much as a KKK member!! I'd have to be insane to think otherwise because only people who are fucked in the head wish to see the end of what they find aesthetically beautiful!!

But when I look at History I'm confronted with the historical fact that "darkies" "wiped out" nordic-like people from large parts of Europe. The greeks used to be blonde, blue eyed people until the Turks invaded and occupied their land for almost 400 years. So I realise I'm a potential "destroyer" of the object of my affection and it is an awful feeling : )

But seriously, Wings, the end of the white race would be a shame, a tragedy and a disgrace. Humanity goes to extreme lengths to preserve the racial diversity of the natural world, making desperate, costly efforts to save all the subspecies of wolves, birds, insects, you name it.

But when it comes to preserving the racial diversity of *OUR OWN SPECIES*, the caucasian subspecies, in particular, you're met with the most complete apathy and even hostility towards anyone who dare raising their voices in support of its preservation (I'm not considered white in the USA (hell... not even in Latin America  ) so I'm "shielded" from criticism to a certain extent).


----------



## dhc (Jun 8, 2011)

José;3729617 said:
			
		

> [(I'm not considered white in the USA (hell... not even in Latin America ).


 
So you are held in contempt in your own country? Naw! Latinos wouldn't do that.


----------



## José (Jun 8, 2011)

dhc said:


> José;3729617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL... dhc. I get your sarcasm.  

You're right... all human groups display racial and many other forms of prejudice (whites, latinos, blacks). Tribalism seems to be an essential part of what we are as human beings.

I don't want to discriminate anyone I just want the human races to survive. I don't take this as harmful, discriminatory racism but if it is then I plead guilty as charged.


----------



## José (Jun 8, 2011)

"Variety is the spice of life"


----------



## dhc (Jun 8, 2011)

José;3729639 said:
			
		

> "Variety is the spice of life"​


 
Did you ever notice that over 90% of the words of wisdom that have been recorded over the ages has been spoken by white guys?


----------



## dhc (Jun 8, 2011)

José;3729634 said:
			
		

> dhc said:
> 
> 
> > José;3729617 said:
> ...


 
Latinos are working on the extemination of the white race through overbreeding of the brown. You'll probably have to "appreciate" your white women from history books and art museums in a few decades.


----------



## William Joyce (Jun 11, 2011)

dhc said:


> Latinos are working on the extemination of the white race through overbreeding of the brown. You'll probably have to "appreciate" your white women from history books and art museums in a few decades.



Yes...

"White disease" is whites not getting married, not having kids, being "gay", being "mentally ill", whatever.  Whites are turning into fucking losers.  They say the 50's was so bad, when families were intact, men worked, women stayed at home, and they had lots of healthy white kids.  This is BAD?  This is what we need to get BACK TO!


----------



## William Joyce (Jun 11, 2011)

José;3729634 said:
			
		

> You're right... all human groups display racial and many other forms of prejudice (whites, latinos, blacks). Tribalism seems to be an essential part of what we are as human beings.
> 
> I don't want to discriminate anyone I just want the human races to survive. I don't take this as harmful, discriminatory racism but if it is then I plead guilty as charged.



Amen.


----------



## William Joyce (Jun 11, 2011)

José;3729617 said:
			
		

> Humanity goes to extreme lengths to preserve the racial diversity of the natural world, making desperate, costly efforts to save all the subspecies of wolves, birds, insects, you name it.
> 
> But when it comes to preserving the racial diversity of *OUR OWN SPECIES*, the caucasian subspecies, in particular, you're met with the most complete apathy and even hostility towards anyone who dare raising their voices in support of its preservation.



Right.

"daveman", a supposed "proud conservative", saves his hottest hatred for me, Tank, and Big Hoss.  No liberal poster gets that treatment.  That is the problem with whites...   other races actually understand wanting to preserve their group.  Whites tear each other up over it.  That's a really bad start toward survival.


----------



## Yoda (Jun 11, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Right. We are all equal....you should put your words to action. Try walking in an all black neighborhood at night see if you get out alive...I have lived in an all black neighborhood and I know what goes on.




As do I and it sounds to me that you're just a very scared person who has taken the time to get to know people that are different than you. I suggest you get out more and say "hi" once in awhile. Believe me , there are white neighborhood's out there that have meth labs, child abuse, and domestic violents but you'd never know it because you may have this false idea that only good people are white or hang with white people. 

Please don't use the old "I know that there are good black people" because apparently, you don't.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

There is good and bad in all races. I judge people as individuals because I know and have known so many kind and good hearted people in my life that are a different race than I. At the same time, I don't think there is anything wrong with wanting to preserve one's race.  ~BH


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 11, 2011)

Wanting to preserve your race seems like a pretty crappy reason to have a child(ren) to me.  

People have other foolish reasons to have children, though.


----------



## Yoda (Jun 11, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> There is good and bad in all races. I judge people as individuals because I know and have known so many kind and good hearted people in my life that are a different race than I. At the same time, I don't think there is anything wrong with wanting to preserve one's race.  ~BH




Agreed, but the perservation of once race or even species is dependant on time,nature and at times, unforseen events. Not the choices of individuals. Survival of the fitist my friend.


----------



## Tank (Jun 11, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> There is good and bad in all races.


Sure, but some races have more bad or good then other races.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > There is good and bad in all races.
> ...



That may, or may not be true my friend. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Yoda said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > There is good and bad in all races. I judge people as individuals because I know and have known so many kind and good hearted people in my life that are a different race than I. At the same time, I don't think there is anything wrong with wanting to preserve one's race.  ~BH
> ...



I have to agree. ~BH


----------



## Tank (Jun 11, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...


It's true my friend


----------



## Lars (Jun 12, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> Wanting to preserve your race seems like a pretty crappy reason to have a child(ren) to me.
> 
> People have other foolish reasons to have children, though.



I disagree, it is more common than not in humans, and in all life, that living beings want to procreate and pass on their genes  to the next generation. When humans act, they generally act in the best interests of preserving their life but more importantly in insuring their genetic blueprint survive into the future(this is why mammals protect their young). Some may call it indirectly egotistical, but any healthy human ought to have an ego to ensure his own genetic survival and to make sure he doesn't get rolled over on.  

Evolution, Altruism and Genetic Similarity Theory


----------



## Lars (Jun 12, 2011)

Mustang said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Says who?


----------



## Lars (Jun 12, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> White Civil Rights » The Jews Are a Race, Not a Religion
> 
> Hooked nose,thing lips,some have curly hair. If you have paid attention enough you can pick one out of a crowd real quick.



Yea, like this one...


----------



## Wingsofwind (Jun 12, 2011)

Yoda said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > There is good and bad in all races. I judge people as individuals because I know and have known so many kind and good hearted people in my life that are a different race than I. At the same time, I don't think there is anything wrong with wanting to preserve one's race.  ~BH
> ...



I disagree with this.

The choices of individuals add up. And over time those "individuals" choices are what cause the "unforeseen" events. Time it's self does not do anything but tick away. Nature changing it's self would be due to the added up "individuals" choices. 

Therefore, it IS the choices of individuals that would cause the preservation or non preservation of one's race.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jun 12, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Right. We are all equal....you should put your words to action. Try walking in an all black neighborhood at night see if you get out alive...I have lived in an all black neighborhood and I know what goes on.



I still do. I live in one of the worst in Texas. Right at this moment I am here. I ran all over the fourth and fifth wards when I was a kid to. From then up to now I have yet to be mugged. The white race has been around for as long as humans have, and will be for years to come.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 12, 2011)

The 2010 census data shows that 79.8 % of this country is white.
So I don't see the white race as going away any time soon.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 12, 2011)

peach174 said:


> The 2010 census data shows that 79.8 % of this country is white.
> So I don't see the white race as going away any time soon.



That's because they are counting jews,middle easterners,and some non white latinos as white.


----------



## Tank (Jun 12, 2011)

peach174 said:


> The 2010 census data shows that 79.8 % of this country is white.
> So I don't see the white race as going away any time soon.


link?


----------



## peach174 (Jun 12, 2011)

Tank said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > The 2010 census data shows that 79.8 % of this country is white.
> ...



Here ya go;

State Rankings--Statistical Abstract of the United States--White Population Alone, Percent


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 12, 2011)

Genius. 1 it says ESTIMATE 2. It was published in 2009....


----------



## peach174 (Jun 12, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Genius. 1 it says ESTIMATE 2. It was published in 2009....



So? 
You think the numbers have gone down by a whole bunch in 1 and a half years?
I can't help it if you believe the lie's of white supremacists.


----------



## Douger (Jun 12, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9atIjykihkc]YouTube - &#x202a;Very Sobering Video, Demographic Problem, Whats The Answer?&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Free Thinker (Jun 12, 2011)

All races will survive and share our great planet.  But narrow-minded bigots like Big Loss are doomed to extinction.  :


----------



## Douger (Jun 12, 2011)

Your planet is a lost cause but your attitude is admirable.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 12, 2011)

peach174 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Genius. 1 it says ESTIMATE 2. It was published in 2009....
> ...



Lol.Call the census bureau ask them who they consider to be white because it isn't just white europeanes. Its jews and arabs and latinos as well.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 12, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



Did you fill yours out last year?
They had each and every ethnic group listed or most, then there was - other, you needed to list what it was.
Caucasian, Hispanic, Black,,Asian,
White is still the largest group.
You need to ask the person filling out the form who thought they were white, not the census bureau.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 12, 2011)

Why the hell would I let the government know any more about me than they already do?


----------



## peach174 (Jun 12, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Why the hell would I let the government know any more about me than they already do?


----------



## del (Jun 12, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Will the White Race Survive?&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> I know quite a few anti white racists here so can only imagine the garbage that this thread will attract...but for those of us that are actually concerned if people who look like us years from now will still be around this is a serious thing.





you're a waste of skin, color notwithstanding.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 12, 2011)

More opinions from the peanut gallery.


----------



## Tank (Jun 12, 2011)

Hispanic population exceeds 50 million, firmly nation's No. 2 group - CNN


----------

